# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  >  Пойманы в разделе Помогите, отчет за период 18.08.2010 - 19.08.2010

## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Bredolab.gyt -> c:\documents and settings\admin\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\updpxe32.exeBackdoor.Win32.Shiz.sp -> c:\windows\system32\hobufa.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.130, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic -> c:\windows\system32\syschk32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.36831 )HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic -> c:\windows\system32\qtplugin.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Mailer.5, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.KD.27194 )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.jus -> c:\windows\system32\hglasvstart.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop1.40733, BitDefender: DeepScan:Generic.Malware.WX!.3A35342D, AVAST4: Win32:Dropper-gen [Drp] )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.kiv -> c:\windows\system32\idsasvstart.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen2.522, BitDefender: DeepScan:Generic.Malware.WX!.428550C7, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )not-a-virus:PSWTool.Win32.PasswordFinder.c -> \kftlite.exe ( BitDefender: Generic.Malware.K!.C93FDCD6, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-RCU [Trj] )Packed.Win32.Krap.ai -> c:\documents and settings\kpatoc\application data\download2\svcnost.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoader1.17895, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.KD.27207, AVAST4: Win32:Crypt-HIC [Trj] )Packed.Win32.Krap.ao -> c:\documents and settings\admin\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\updpxe32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Botnetlog.126, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Ursnif.20, AVAST4: Win32:Crypt-HHZ [Drp] )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.atkb -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-3382209064-2977920203-010012004-7628\syscr.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.26149, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AQLT, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.fuc -> c:\users\кот\csrss.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20312, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Rimecud.1, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-AI [Cryp] )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.biiu -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\rzigc.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20819, BitDefender: Trojan.Krap.H, AVAST4: Win32:Bubnix-J [Rtk] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.ehrx -> c:\users\кот\msgvn.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Refroso.arc -> c:\users\кот\appdata\roaming\microsoft\windows\sta  rt menu\programs\startup\2ddi7s6.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Siggen.10001, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan-PSW.Win32.Bjlog.kig -> c:\windows\system32\twnph.biz ( BitDefender: Win32.Zegost.A, AVAST4: Win32:Zegost-D [Drp] )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.biit -> c:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.WinSpy.921, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.bipv -> c:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.WinSpy.922, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:Agent-OJW [Trj] )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.birq -> c:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.WinSpy.921, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:Spyware-gen [Spy] )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.birq -> c:\windows\system32\mssfc.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.WinSpy.921, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:Spyware-gen [Spy] )Trojan.Win32.BHO.ajmw -> c:\program files\internet explorer\setupapi.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.WinSpy.922, BitDefender: Trojan.Spy.Agent.OFN, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.BHO.ajtm -> c:\program files\opera\setupapi.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.WinSpy.923, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan.Win32.Inject.aszr -> c:\windows\system32\c834634b.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Siggen.25760, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan.Win32.Inject.ateh -> c:\windows\system32\myejrjlt.dllTrojan.Win32.VB.ajlk -> \mcdt.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoader1.17375, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.4562195, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Virus.Win32.Protector.f -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndis.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Bulknet.507, BitDefender: Rootkit.Kobcka.Patched.Gen, NOD32: Win32/Protector.B virus, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Worm.Win32.AutoIt.yh -> c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe ( DrWEB: archive: archive: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.based )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.dnd -> o:\autorun.inf ( NOD32: Win32/AutoRun.OD worm, AVAST4: VBS:Malware-gen )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.dnd -> n:\autorun.inf ( NOD32: Win32/AutoRun.OD worm, AVAST4: VBS:Malware-gen )

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

